# Has a high-res version of the Flint city map been posted anywhere?



## Colmarr (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd like to use it as a virtual pinboard to keep track of where the PCs go and where everyone/thing is in Dying Skyseer.


----------



## Colmarr (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll take that as a no. 

How about a hi-res version of the Cauldron Hill battlemap then? It wasn't posted as part of [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]' battlemap preview.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Nov 24, 2011)

1: It hasn't been posted before NOW, no.
2: Sure thing.


----------



## Colmarr (Nov 25, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Colmarr (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks! There was some talk before the AP launched of hosting the hi-res versions in the subscriber area for us onliney DMs to download.

Is that something that can be achieved?


----------

